# Other OEM VW Wheels



## JCC-NH (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey All,

Been lurking off on for a while now and hope you guys can help me out with a question.

What other OEM VW wheels fit and look good on our CCs (preferably 18"+ but not a requirement)? It looks like most GTI/Jetta wheels are a bit narrower. 

Would appreciate any feedback and pictures are even better. 

I put snows on my 17" stock rims and was hoping to pick up a set of 18" Mallorys for the rest of the year, as there were a few for sale locally, of course I procrastinated and they are now gone. 

I'm sure this has already been discussed, but I cannot find it through search.

Thanks!


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

You can upgrade to any Audi or VW wheel that is:

- 5-lug.
- 5x112 bolt pattern.
- Between 16 and 20 inches in diameter (you'll have to run low profile tires with 19 or 20 inch wheels).
- Between 7 and 9 inches in width without having to do anything strange to your fitment.
- All modern VW and Audi wheels will accept TPMS, standard lug size and VW center caps, though in some cases you may have to do some searching to find the right center cap.

I'm running "peelers" from a 2013 Audi S4. They're 19x8.5 et41 and are dressed in 235/35-19 tires.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

damn that looks great. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

jreed1337 said:


> ^
> 
> damn that looks great. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks! I'm a big fan of it. :thumbup:


----------



## JCC-NH (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow, jsausley, those look awesome. Wasn't thinking about Audi wheels until now, but now I will. 

Thanks for the information on fitment.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

The sagittas are the only way to go. Plus, they are OEM and have the best finish on any wheel I've seen. They are 19"


----------



## SteelCityMafia (Oct 18, 2012)

Rocking savannahs myself


----------



## JCC-NH (Mar 11, 2015)

Those look really good. Thanks guys.


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Since OEM VW includes Audi in my book. Some old school Audi A8 sewer caps. polished of course


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

jsausley said:


> You can upgrade to any Audi or VW wheel that is:
> 
> - 5-lug.
> - 5x112 bolt pattern.
> ...



Looks good! How much do those peelers weigh? 



Sent from my computer machine


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

cjlowe said:


> Looks good! How much do those peelers weigh?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my computer machine


28.5 lbs. It's not a light wheel, but believe it or not, my wheel and tire combo saved me about 6 lbs. per corner over the stock 18" Mallorys and OEM tires.


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! You would think that wheels off an S4 would weigh less.

I'm still on the hunt for some light weight wheels that look good. I'd like to stay OEM if I can get away with it. 


Sent from my computer machine


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm running the oem polished interlagos as my winter set-up

Love the look of them


----------



## kerseyj (Dec 21, 2006)

*Question about your centercaps...*

Your CC looks great! I'm looking to order 18" Peeler's for my 2013 Sportwagen. I've been worried VW centercaps may not work since it is technically an Audi design.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

lowpassat said:


> I'm running the oem polished interlagos as my winter set-up
> 
> Love the look of them


What size wheels?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

What size are the oem Interlagos? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

They all look nice


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I like OEM CC "Daytona" wheels, 18 inch, simple clean 5 spoke design, easy to clean.

pics
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...VA-5-OEM-Daytonas-18x8-et41&highlight=daytona


----------



## cardiffGIANT067 (Oct 23, 2015)

Newer Bentley wheels fit as well, correct?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> What size are the oem Interlagos?


18x8, ET41



CC'ed said:


> I like OEM CC "Daytona" wheels, 18 inch, simple clean 5 spoke design, easy to clean.


x2 :thumbup:



cardiffGIANT067 said:


> Newer Bentley wheels fit as well, correct?


Yes, but they're more aggressive than the OEM VW wheels
Mulliners are 19x9, ET41 for example


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

What about those lightweight VW rims. As fitted to the Phaeton if I recall. Sorry can't remember the name. But the spokes are hollow to reduce weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amlmkv (Sep 6, 2011)

Audi A7/A8 wheels 20x9 square setup


----------

